# Bad day for somebody



## PompanoParker (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello everyone. I've been reading the forum for years and enjoy it. I wanted to share this photo of what is another boat swallowed up by the Dixey Bar. Not the first and won't be the last. Yikes!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Dang that sucks


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

If we can just get running fast enough... I think it will drain....


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Ouch, that gives a new meaning to Git-R-DONE.....Used Outboard motor, slight water damage, Hope everyone made in safe!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....definitely not good fer someone! oooops!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome.............................where is Dixie Bar???


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I think it's just south of Mobile Bay


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Snagged Line said:


> Welcome.............................where is Dixie Bar???


Dixey bar runs south from the tip of the Fort Morgan peninsula. You can see it on Google Earth.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Dang


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Was'nt sure where it was....................


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope everyone was ok and they had good insurance. Perhaps they had an engine failure.

Otherwise, DUH?????


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Dixie bar on a calm day can be pretty rough! All the water from the delta running south down the eastern side of the bay and meets the Gulf currents. That is dixie bar. That is like the 6th vessel in 5 years. Hope everyone was ok. Its a couple hundred yard swim to the beach in nasty currents.


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

i live on ft. morgan rd. an fish that area regularly,aleast one boata year does that. so many tourists launch from ft. morgan that dont know that area fall victim to dixie bar. it probaly runs out a few miles and is 50 ft. deep in channel and 4 to 6 ft. deep twenty yards to the east with strong current at all times.


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Dixey Bar*

Went through there after lunch yesterday. Glad I found out about this area.


God Bless


Moose


----------

